# Breeding & Tadpole Set-ups?



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Just curious as to how the more advanced hobbyists maintain an organized tapole rearing area. Pics and descriptions of your systems would be great too! Also, have there been any construction journals on building tadpole set ups and froget rearing areas?

Thanks!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a cool thread on someone who is really advancing you might find interesting:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 05&start=0

I'm working on a similar application to this as it's really easy to end up w/ too many tads to care for artificially. I would prefer to get frogs from someone who practices this because your getting those meant to survive, not coxed too and parenting habits/instinct don't become lost through sequencing generations.

For now I (mostly) just use galss rearing containers and wheaton jars. Keep them under a soft light, in reflective cabinets to grow algae and other water filtering plants along w/ the tads. They never go hungry that way (as they can snack here and there between feeding at their own leisure), and the water never goes bad/stale. Pretty simple. I also grow some of my own algae, daphnia and the such in the same cabinets.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Cool set-up. Another cool set-up I found was the one at brian's tropicals. haven't read too much into it but seems a bit complicated.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

yeah brians tropical tadpole setup looks really nice im gonna try it myself ill post a journal when i decide to do it


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ brians one is nice, i built one similar. unfortunately something didn't cure right on mine when i was putting the screening on. lost around 25 azurues, intermedius, imitator, gl lamasi, and leuc tads. if i were to set it back up again i think i'd buy a few plecos to keep in the tank as quality monitors before adding anything


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

^yeah, I just looked at his website, but I don't understand the reservoir system. Oh well, just more reading on the forum and some ingenuity on my part to see what works best.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

i think its like a top off system that warms water for water changes


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I use several 2.5 gallon tanks with individual undergravel filters ran by one air pump. I keep one clutch per tank untill the front legs pop and they are then moved to 10 gallon tanks with water features. 

20% water changes are done every 2 weeks or so, and the tads are fed spirulina flakes, a couple other brands of fish flake, and spirulina powder every day. I keep several snails in the tanks to eat any leftovers. The snails allow me to "overfeed" the tads so there is a constant source of food present without it going bad.

After a clutch has morphed out and is done in that tank, a complete water change is done before the next clutch of tads are added. I have noticed when tads of different clutches or different species share the same water they do not seem to morph out as large, fast, or as healthy. Most of my tinc froglets leave the water at 3/4" to 7/8".[/img]


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

thats very nice paul


----------

